# Which way to face my subs......



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have noticed some people have their subs facing outside, or towards the license plate..... and I don't undertsand how you supposedly "get deeper bass??"

I have my 3 10's facing the back seats to get a direct sound, and I would think that I should be able to get deeper bass and have it sound a little bit more clear. 
I just dont get how having my subs face the back of the car, puts out more bass... when all of the sound waves just bounce off of the trunk, then through the rear seats, rather than directly through the rear seats....

Basically, which is the best way to face my/your subwoofers for the best sound? (in the trunk) .. or should I just rest em on my back seat? ha... but cover it w/ a blanket


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

bass is "non-directional" thats why you will hear bass from wherever. i was told once that at 50Hz that sound wave is 40ft long. which means that from where the sound eminates from, the wave will be at the same height 40ft away. when you face the subs toward the trunk, you are in effect lengthening the wave. likewise if you roll down your windows you will have somewhat deeper bass. the thought is when you do so, you are letting out waves that are off phase and canceling out the sound in your car. as far as having the sub right up agianst the rear seat, you can "choke" the air moving off of them. you have to let them "breath" alittle. just for shits and giggles turn your box around and face towards the trunk(if it's not too hard) and see what happends.

hope this helps


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Are you kidding me?!?!
everyone knows to face the subs towards the trunk...
read a book


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my side-firer, myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

You are always going to get a better sound out of subs facing the rear or the sides, utilizing the entire trunk as a second enclosure. Not only will your bass be clearer, it will be louder, and it will pound harder by having more air to move. The reason it won't be clear firing into the seats is you only have an inch or two before the soundwaves are interrupted by the backseats, causing distorted waves to flow through the seat and into the cab, and deflected waves through the rear deck, even further distorting the sound...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I think it depends on the car in my Nissan I have them facing the trunk and it sounds the best that way but in my old car a big boat it was louder facing the seat not really sure why though


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

I was thinking of facing my 2 10" subs AWAY from the trunk. Just figured that since I keep other things in my trunk (go shopping, backpack, books, etc) they might have contact with the woofers.

Any solutions? I can buy the trunk net thing but still it wont hold the cases of beer from flying on the subs.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

akapaul said:


> * I can buy the trunk net thing but still it wont hold the cases of beer from flying on the subs.  *


I always put my cases on either side of the box not in front and they fit well there and don't slide all over


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

No space on the sides right next to the box nismoprincess  I think a kleenex box will fit, but not cases 

Besides gallons of milk, water, etc


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

akapaul said:


> *No space on the sides right next to the box nismoprincess  I think a kleenex box will fit, but not cases
> 
> Besides gallons of milk, water, etc *


LOL well they fit for me maybe my box is smaller ? I have 2 12's


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Well what about this...I know a guy that did this, and it sounds good. He's also running 2 12" Alpine subs (Don't know model), so that might help also. He took out his backseat and put the subs into a box that is correct dimensions and has a plexiglass front (Damn, drew a blank, what's that box again? lol I'm sorry guys!). Anyways, I figure since it has a plexi-glass face, and bounces off the face and rebounds into the trunk and bounces off the trunk into wherever the air lets it move. Would this work? My worst pet peeve is having a system that rattles your whole trunk. If/When I get mine, I want to do this with my system...I know it doesn't help to face your system towards your windshield, but why not with a plexi-glass/ported box? Please someone explain...I mean, sure it might give it TOO much space, but since it rebounds off the glass and into the trunk...ya know?


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

then yours has to be bigger! lol

where did you say you keep your cases?


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of closed boxes but it might work.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

For example...like this picture. I'm sure all of you have seen this, but oh well...REPOST!! Faced like this with a plexi-glass face in the backseat. There weren't any backseat pictures, so yeah.


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

umm, where u gonna shove the beer ?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

the simplist way of getting around things hitting the subs is to put a "grill" over them. otherwise have a bandpass box made. 

*shamless plug* i design boxes on the computer if anyone is interested. all i need is speaker model # and the size you want it to fit in. with the design i will give frequency responce, excurtion limits, SPL, power handling and a few others.

contact me at [email protected] or PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

The wavelength of a 50Hz wave is approximately 22.5ft or 6.86m. With the usual box setups that most people run, facing the subs to the rear of the vehicle will help enhance the output of your subs. What is even more critical is making sure that you purchase a relatively nice amp and speakers. Then, make sure you build a box that will be built to the specs that will help you get what you want out of the sub. Too many times I seen people put randoms subwoofers in the prefab boxes from stereo shops. They do an OK job, but your not getting the most of the potential from your amp and subs that way. I recommend doing some box building research and building your own box the the specs that will suit you the best. You'll learn a lot and you'll be even happier with your system knowing that you built your own enclosure.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you can put the beer in your stomach and throw the empty box out leaving plenty of room in the trunk. Just wait a while before you drive.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

best bet is to use a cover for the subs, rear facing much louder, unless you have a fold down seat, then you may want to face forward with a ported box directly into the cab

Kenwood Excelon deck
Rockford Fosgate BD1000.1
Rockford Fosgate 500x
3 farad cap
4 MB Quart components
2 12" rockford fosgate punch hx2's


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hmm.. i do have fold down seats.....
but I have an sealed box.. not ported......

But I would rather not fold down teh seats.. and then fold them back up... everytime I get in or out of the car....

I switched my subs around however.. and it sounds alot better.. and teh ratteling from the inside of teh car went away which is good.

So I prefer the Subs facing the trunk....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

one word... downfiring... or is that two... SHIT, i dunno.

i built a downfiring box to hold my two 10's and it sounds great!!! i have had these same speakers in quite a few different configs, and nothing compares to the downfiring box! plus, it is thin, so, i can still put things on top of the box, thereby losing minimal trunk space. try it, and you will be sold.


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

pics?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wait.. isnt the whole point of putting the subs.. facing the trunk.. to allow adiquite air-space?
Having the subs down-fire... gives them the same amount of air-space as subs would facing the back seat right????. (not pressed against though)

So if you down-fire.. what about Up-Fire??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I wish we could have a def. final answer on whats a better set-up.....how bout one facing the trunk and the other facing the backseat and that way U cant go wrong .....lol


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Which way to point the subs change from car to car. Most work best with it pointed towards the back. Pointed towards the back seems to be the best in my '94 sentra. 

Read around in here, all the car audio answers you will need...

here


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I read some where it takes 12 feet for you to hear a certain freq. of the bass. Thats why its not so loud in the car, but a block away your neighbor can hear it really loud.


----------

